# boreal jumping spider feeding on a western tent caterpillar (pic)



## Ecooper (Aug 9, 2013)

I took these pictures of a boreal jumping spider (_Phidippus borealis_) feeding on a western tent caterpillar (_Malacosoma californicum_) last June. I spotted the spider just after it had caught the caterpillar and was dragging it across the leaf of one of the banana plants in my garden. Its always amazing to see what large prey small spiders are able to catch and haul around. Sort of like me killing a bull moose and carrying it home for dinner. 

Cheers,
EC
More information and photos: Macro big game hunting: a boreal jumping spider feeding on a western tent caterpillar | macrocritters




P6290436 jumping spider and caterpillar copyright ernie cooper 2013 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr




P6290383 2 jumping spider and caterpillar copyright ernie cooper 2013 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## HL45 (Aug 9, 2013)

Amazing shots!


----------



## MiFleur (Aug 9, 2013)

These are fantastic! great job!


----------



## Dracaena (Aug 10, 2013)

I like the last one


send from my liquid E1 with Tapatalk


----------



## Nervine (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice shots. I keep a few jumping spiders and I love feeding time. Watching them stalk the pray and eventually pounce is super exiting


----------



## _gingerstocking (Aug 13, 2013)

Those are so cool.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thats just awesome, how often do you catch a spectacle like that in the wild!


----------

